# side skirt



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I ahve the gtr 4 peice kit and Ive decided the sides need to be molded well I dont have the money and not alot of good custom work is done here Im thinking of getting different sides do you think the se-l sides will blend in good thanks for your help


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^ That is one of the better run-on sentences in history.

The SE-L sides really aren't low enough to look right with the rest of the GT-R kit. Really, the sideskirts shouldn't have to be molded, as they should fit quite well if installed properly.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Yeah, I forgot punctauation my bad. What about blending in with the car? It looks like it will stick pretty far out, almost like the body molding on the new trucks. Another thing is the screws or rivets on the side will be seen if they arent molded over.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The SE-L skirts don't stick out at all. They very much look like a part of the body, whereas the GT-R skirts stick out quite a bit, which I happen to like when paired with an appropriate front and rear bodykit setup.

Yes, the mounting screws will be seen if they're not molded over, but molding over them is child's play, so there's really no reason not to do it.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Childs play huh. What do you use to mold urethane? I dont want it to look like crap after a little while.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't completely mold the skirts if it's a daily driver. But molding over some screws is nothing. The shop Sean's was done at uses a high-end Bondo-like substance (it's green instead of pink) to do all their fill work.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a pic ...perfect fit


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you were using the stock rear bumper the se-l skirts would go really nice with the gtr front. but like samo said, if its the front and rear bumper, the se-l skirts would just look tacky. ive got an idea...how about you find some se-l skirts, and sell me the gtr rear hehe..j/k


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Im going to put them on, but im still not quite sure about how it will look. Ill have to wait and see thanks for your replys


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

heh heh, you'd be set then katana, or do you still need s.skirts?
i was gonna start a new thread but i think i'll just hijack this one cuz its kind of the same. theres no way i'm getting any kit other than the gtr. i talked myself completely out of liking any of the fiberglass kits styles. (yeah) so...no molding on eurathane and i didn't really like the door panel extensions, fender flaire, etc extras. how do you think the basic 4 piece kit would look, with a predator hood and maybe z3 fenders(<--could be overkill).
i think that would look tight. one question though
with the fender flaires on can you still have the z3 fenders or do the slots get partly covered up and look like garbage?

sorry for hijacking. it looks like all your questions were answered and theres already a shitload of b/k threads.
so how do you think that bodykit idea would look.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've seen the 4 piece kit before and it looks really good. i'm just going to put some se-r skirts on or either gtr skirts and rear. i'm not putting the door panels or the fender flares on. i wouldnt put z3 fenders on with a gtr kit. it wouldnt flow too well in my opinion. btw....yea i do need some skirts still...but my parts car has se-r skirts but is missing the front half on the passenger side. that sucks! lol. if you want the gtr kit, i know someone who ran group buys on groupbuycenter.com. you will save about $300-400 by ordering from him.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

katana, i'll be interested in a couple months. think that option will still be available? and were talking the basic 4 pieces. i love the gtr spoiler too!!! perfect heighth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep. judging by his individual piece prices, you could get the kit for about $600-700..thats a good savings. i know he quoted me $240 for fron bumper and $225 for skirts.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

email address is:

[email protected]


----------

